# Ti vs Te; an old user remains confused



## Pippo (Mar 17, 2017)

Hello,

I've been on PerC for a while and flown through a number of different types, and I've finally narrowed it down to INTJ in the dichotomies, LIx for Socionics, a 153 tritype, So/Sp, and NT + Dominant thinking. The problem is, I'm not quite sure whether or not I use Ti or Te, so I'll be posting this questionnaire for some input. Feel free to ask any questions if you need elaboration or the like.

*1. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.*
I'm male, 28 years of age, and I'm currently fairly calm and a little tired since I came back from a vacation.

*2. Please describe yourself as a person if you were to introduce yourself to someone else like in a cover letter. What kind of person are you and why?*
Probably the three traits that stick out the most are curiosity, formality, and self-confidence. I'm a person that focuses a lot on the academic world and learning with interests in politics, philosophy, and history. I'm of left-centrist political leanings and a baptized Catholic. I enjoy debate and like sparring ideas against one another, and I'm very prone to playing the devil's advocate for the sake of intellectual honesty and integrity. I don't tolerate lying or dishonesty in my relationships, and I care for my friends dearly. I've gained a fair amount of acquaintances over the years and become renown in my past schools for being hard-working, arrogant, and intelligent.

*3. What kind of person would you LIKE to be? Why? What kind of person would you NOT want to be? Why?*
I'd like to be a very ethical and well-educated person. I think it would contribute to my character and allow me to better communicate with other people on subjects of interests as well as expand my perspective of the world in general. I would not want to be an unscrupulous sociopath that manipulates other people for his own self-gain and disposes of friends as one does plastic knives.

*4. Do you think there are any differences to how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that are you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?*
I think people perceive me as a lot more arrogant than I actually am. It's a common insult used against me, but I believe that it comes from confusion in my intent. Often it's because I refuse to let people walk over me in an argument or me not wanting to see incorrect facts spread about. I think, often enough, some people I talk with view me as a lot more introverted and withdrawn than I actually am. Given a nice meal and at least 1 person, I can come across as very gregarious, energetic, and active.

*5. What in life do you find to be of importance? Why? If you are unsure you can always take the Value Test and post the results here. Do note that it helps if you narrow it down to 20 or ideally 10 values as suggested at stage 2.*
*Integrity *- What you do in your life and to what ends define you as a person. I believe that it's especially important to have integrity because of how your actions affect other people and because it's good to be respected for your integrity in your communities for the benefits it reaps.
*Honesty* - My relationships are built on a full-honesty policy. I don't want to feel like I'm entertaining a guest at my home or someone I'm vaguely acquainted with at a party, smiling and waving. I want to be able to express my thoughts and feelings as they are without repercussions, and I allow the same for my friends.
*Intelligence* - Being intelligent is connected in large part to your worth as a person, and the amount of innovation and new ideas that can be brought in is necessary for the world's survival.
*Morality* - Largely connected to integrity, we ought to see others as ends rather than means to an end and treat them as such.
*Accuracy* - I don't want to deal with people spreading bullshit in front of me and being forced to sit on my hands. People shouldn't be left to spread misinformation or remain misinformed.
*Truth* - Largely connected to the above, the truth is difficult to seek but absolutely worth the rewards it reaps. We can't just let ourselves be trapped in self-perception and ruin our lives because of ignoring what's truly there.
*Vision* - We have hands and a mind that God gave us, and we ought to, therefore, use them to create and work towards goals for the betterment of humanity. Having a vision that you strive for is important because it gives your life direction and purpose.
*Efficacy* - More on an admiration side of things, there's nothing that quite impresses me as much as efficacy. Having a vision, though extremely important, is worthless if you can't put what you have in mind into reality.
*Energy* - And to have efficacy and achieve a vision, one must have large amounts of energy that they can pour into what they want to do. 

*6. How do you react to new situations in your life? Can you describe an event in your life where you were in an unknown situation? How did you deal with it?*
Often I'll charge in head on and try whatever comes to mind, trying to find any opportunities or points of leverage by which I can exploit the situation to solve the problem or suggest it to others. If that fails, I'll take a seat back and ponder the problem for a period of time, perhaps discussing it with my closer friends or whomever I need in order to properly assess the problem.

Just a couple days ago I was visiting my grandma who has Alzheimer's in her nursing home. My mother had talked to me about this but never actually informed me on how to deal with it. Naturally, I just kept up a smile and didn't apply pressure anywhere, simply letting my grandma speak to me and responding with comforting, encouraging answers where I could. I never let her knew that she had forgotten something, guessing that it would probably cause her frustration and confusion, and I continued to put on the appearance of being happy.

*7. Please describe yourself when you are in a stressful situation. How do you act and why? Real life experiences are welcome.*
In a stressful situation, often I'll verbalize the situation to myself and explain that it's something I can handle or explain a possible plan I might pursue. Sometimes I'll just distract myself from the problem by reading, taking a walk, swimming, playing video games, or indulging myself in any way possible so that I can more coolly and calmly handle the situation later.

None come to mind at the moment. It's generally difficult to find specific instances for these questions.

*8. Please describe yourself when you are in an enjoyable situation. How do you act and why? Real life experiences are welcome.*
In an enjoyable situation, I'm gregarious, charismatic, confident, and quick-witted. Typically the cause is just being in that enjoyable situation and being able to unwind or relax my typically formal self. Often if I'm at a dinner table with some food and company (even if it's unknown company) I can quickly become this way.

*9. Describe your relationship to socialization. How do you perceive one-on-one interaction? How do you perceive group interaction?*
My peak socialization point is at the above. I can entertain a conversation and make it interesting by asking certain questions to people, but I generally don't interact with other people if I don't know them particularly well unless it's being asked of me. Group interaction is interesting because often I can come across as autocratic and leader-like, but I can get really frustrated if the group can't keep up to speed.

*10. Describe your relationship to society. What are the elements of it you hold important or unimportant (e.g. social norms, values, customs, traditions)? How do you see people as a whole?*
I observe it from a distance, typically critiquing it.

Social norms and values can be nice because it allows for a platform that most people can communicate on, but it tends to get annoying to be expected to keep a smile on my face if I'm not actually happy or entertained.

I abhor sentiment and value placed on traditions or customs. I outright want to slam my fists on the table when someone says, "I just like that real southern feel, ya know?"

*11. Describe your relationship to authority. How do you perceive authority? What does it mean to you, and how do you deal with it?*
Authority is a tool to me. I vehemently dislike being placed under the authority of other people for the most part unless allowed a good degree of autonomy and questioning. I deal with it by either assuming authority, guiding it, or outright rejecting it if I find it to be a nuisance or inhibiting.

*12. Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life? *
"Controlled chaos" is the way I describe the way I deal with most of my physical environment and planning. I enjoy having some degree of organization in my life, but it's not always the most necessary, and I'm typically comfortable with leaving things to be decided later or rolling with the punches.

My planning style is based on what I call "checkpoint planning".
I start off with a fairly flexible goal, and I set several key points on getting to achieving that goal that can be altered in some different ways. How I get to those checkpoints is completely up to the situation or however I see fit in the circumstances, and this allows for a great deal of flexibility in my life.

My physical environment is typically fairly clean, but often gets crowded by bottles or the like until it gets bad enough that I need to clean it. You'd be lucky to see me in anything except my pajamas on days that I don't have anything planned or scheduled.

*13. What is it that you fear in life? Why? How does this fear manifest to you both in how you think and how you act?*
Being trapped and unable to do anything about my circumstances. This fear manifests in my dreams wherein often such a thing occurs in various ways. Frequently I'm given a flintlock rifle, tasked with shooting someone, and the gun misfires or doesn't have ammo so I run and hide. It can also manifest when interacting with me if you try to put a leash on what I do or if you tell me "Because I said so."

*14. What is it that you desire in life? What do you strive to achieve? Why? Where do you think these drives and desires stem from or are inspired by?*
I desire to reach my goals of success, prosperity, and self-improvement because that's what's important to me. These goals are inspired from some historical figures I've read about in history and also my childhood development wherein my father (INTP 1w9 5w6 4w5) served as a role model for me.

*15. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?*
Energizing - debate, interesting conversation, competition. They drive me to excel and use my abilities or are just generally fun to work with.

Draining - fake social interaction, having nothing to do, and generally being bored. Social interaction needs to be interesting and honest for me to enjoy it, and if it isn't, it just ends up making me bored and unhappy. Having nothing to do causes boredom which makes me uncomfortable and fidgety; I feel like I have too much energy that I'm not spending on anything.

*16. Why do you want to know your type? What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why? If you know your enneagram, please post this here. If you have done any online function tests such as the Keys2Cognition, it helps if you post these results here as well.*
It's a fun game for me and helps with introspection/psychoanalysis.
I think I'm probably an ENTJ or an INTP by functions because of obvious lower sensing in my lifestyle habits, an obvious preference for thinking, and a probable inferior feeling function.
The type that probably appeals to me most is the ENTP, though generally I've found them unpleasant people to interact with for long periods of time or get close to. In terms of interacting with them, INTPs make fantastic friends in general for me.
My enneagram tritype is 1w9 5w6 3w4.
I don't particularly like the tests, but typically my function preferences come out as:
Ti/Te > Ni > Ne > Fi > Se > Si > Fe

*17. Finally, is there something else you find to be of importance you want to add about yourself you think might be of relevance when helping to type you?*
My Reinin dichotomies are as follows:
Decisive
Objectivist
Democratic
Result
Farsighted
Obstinate
Dynamic
Strategic
Not sure on Constructivist vs Emotivist
Positivist
Declaring

Another odd thing I've looked into is that I extremely commonly give the impression to most people that I'm a highly conservative, imperialist, aristocrat, which seems to baffle me but still gives me a bit of joy when I reveal my left-wing tendencies. This has been consistent for a large part of my life.


----------



## Pippo (Mar 17, 2017)

@RGB @Soul Kitchen @Ocean Helm @Jaune Valjaune


If you have thoughts, just chime in.


----------



## Soul Kitchen (May 15, 2016)

Jung was of the opinion that the majority of individuals were closer to the middle on extraversion or introversion, and those individuals with a clear preference in either direction he referred to in _Psychological Types_ were more like outliers than representing a norm. In addition, Jung had conceived of four functions, not eight, and each of the four functions would vary both in their level of preference and in their temperamental orientation. When Jung described the thinking types, he noted that those with a conscious thinking function possess both an objective and a subjective factor, and so those with an extraverted thinking and introverted thinking preference would repress their subject and objective factors, respectively.

I don't think there's any question you're a thinking type, but perhaps it might not be worth getting too hung up over whether or not your objective or subjective factor would reign supreme when they might just as feasibly reign as part of a duumvirate. However, Jung did not see the behavioural and the cognitive as two separate domains, but rather he thought one's behaviour reflected cognition taking place beneath the surface. As far as he was concerned, if someone looks like an introvert, they are an introvert.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

I don't think I'm a good typist (especially not when it comes to cognitive functions) but I'll throw in my two cents anyway.

Most of the questionnaire just seems like a ton of both the Thinking functions. I haven't met anyone like you who displays that much of both Te and Ti, as you know it's really hard to tell the difference.



> Ti/Te > Ni > Ne > Fi > Se > Si > Fe


Based on this alone, I would lean toward ENTJ.

How accurate do you think these results are? You probably know yourself better than tests. Ti/Te at the top is obviously correct but is that how you would order your lower functions? Your sensing functions may be low, but do you know if you hold a preference regarding Si and Se or Fi and Fe?



> Group interaction is interesting because often I can come across as autocratic and leader-like
> 
> Energizing - debate, interesting conversation, competition. They drive me to excel and use my abilities or are just generally fun to work with.


These make me think Te-dom rather than Ti-dom.



> Being trapped and unable to do anything about my circumstances.


I think this would be more of a Te/Se thing.


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

Entj.


----------



## Pippo (Mar 17, 2017)

Duo said:


> Entj.


Though having a response in the first place is nice, would you be willing to elaborate on your assessment?


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

Marquis de Louvois said:


> *2. Please describe yourself as a person if you were to introduce yourself to someone else like in a cover letter. What kind of person are you and why?*
> Probably the three traits that stick out the most are curiosity, formality, and self-confidence. I'm a person that focuses a lot on the academic world and learning with interests in politics, philosophy, and history. I'm of left-centrist political leanings and a baptized Catholic. I enjoy debate and like sparring ideas against one another, and I'm very prone to playing the devil's advocate for the sake of intellectual honesty and integrity. I don't tolerate lying or dishonesty in my relationships, and I care for my friends dearly. I've gained a fair amount of acquaintances over the years and become renown in my past schools for being hard-working, arrogant, and intelligent.


Te tends to reflect as arrogant.



> *3. What kind of person would you LIKE to be? Why? What kind of person would you NOT want to be? Why?*
> I'd like to be a very ethical and well-educated person. I think it would contribute to my character and allow me to better communicate with other people on subjects of interests as well as expand my perspective of the world in general. I would not want to be an unscrupulous sociopath that manipulates other people for his own self-gain and disposes of friends as one does plastic knives.


Fi



> *4. Do you think there are any differences to how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that are you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?*
> I think people perceive me as a lot more arrogant than I actually am. It's a common insult used against me, but I believe that it comes from confusion in my intent. Often it's because I refuse to let people walk over me in an argument or me not wanting to see incorrect facts spread about. I think, often enough, some people I talk with view me as a lot more introverted and withdrawn than I actually am. Given a nice meal and at least 1 person, I can come across as very gregarious, energetic, and active.


Te




> *Integrity *- What you do in your life and to what ends define you as a person. I believe that it's especially important to have integrity because of how your actions affect other people and because it's good to be respected for your integrity in your communities for the benefits it reaps.
> *Honesty* - My relationships are built on a full-honesty policy. I don't want to feel like I'm entertaining a guest at my home or someone I'm vaguely acquainted with at a party, smiling and waving. I want to be able to express my thoughts and feelings as they are without repercussions, and I allow the same for my friends.


Fi



> *Morality* - Largely connected to integrity, we ought to see others as ends rather than means to an end and treat them as such.


Fi



> *Accuracy* - I don't want to deal with people spreading bullshit in front of me and being forced to sit on my hands. People shouldn't be left to spread misinformation or remain misinformed.


Te



> *Truth* - Largely connected to the above, the truth is difficult to seek but absolutely worth the rewards it reaps. We can't just let ourselves be trapped in self-perception and ruin our lives because of ignoring what's truly there.


Either T but the part of being trapped in self-perception strikes me as more Te.



> *Efficacy* - More on an admiration side of things, there's nothing that quite impresses me as much as efficacy. Having a vision, though extremely important, is worthless if you can't put what you have in mind into reality.


Te



> *6. How do you react to new situations in your life? Can you describe an event in your life where you were in an unknown situation? How did you deal with it?*
> Often I'll charge in head on and try whatever comes to mind, trying to find any opportunities or points of leverage by which I can exploit the situation to solve the problem or suggest it to others. If that fails, I'll take a seat back and ponder the problem for a period of time, perhaps discussing it with my closer friends or whomever I need in order to properly assess the problem.


Se and Te/Ni.



> Just a couple days ago I was visiting my grandma who has Alzheimer's in her nursing home. My mother had talked to me about this but never actually informed me on how to deal with it. Naturally, I just kept up a smile and didn't apply pressure anywhere, simply letting my grandma speak to me and responding with comforting, encouraging answers where I could. I never let her knew that she had forgotten something, guessing that it would probably cause her frustration and confusion, and I continued to put on the appearance of being happy.


Fi inferior, in its squishiness.



> *7. Please describe yourself when you are in a stressful situation. How do you act and why? Real life experiences are welcome.*
> In a stressful situation, often I'll verbalize the situation to myself and explain that it's something I can handle or explain a possible plan I might pursue. Sometimes I'll just distract myself from the problem by reading, taking a walk, swimming, playing video games, or indulging myself in any way possible so that I can more coolly and calmly handle the situation later.
> 
> None come to mind at the moment. It's generally difficult to find specific instances for these questions.


Se tert, the ENTJ alternate strategy through distraction. Also, the lack of instances of perceived stress. 



> *8. Please describe yourself when you are in an enjoyable situation. How do you act and why? Real life experiences are welcome.*
> In an enjoyable situation, I'm gregarious, charismatic, confident, and quick-witted. Typically the cause is just being in that enjoyable situation and being able to unwind or relax my typically formal self. Often if I'm at a dinner table with some food and company (even if it's unknown company) I can quickly become this way.


Classic ENTJ.



> *9. Describe your relationship to socialization. How do you perceive one-on-one interaction? How do you perceive group interaction?*
> My peak socialization point is at the above. I can entertain a conversation and make it interesting by asking certain questions to people, but I generally don't interact with other people if I don't know them particularly well unless it's being asked of me. Group interaction is interesting because often I can come across as autocratic and leader-like, but I can get really frustrated if the group can't keep up to speed.


Again, classic ENTJ. 



> *10. Describe your relationship to society. What are the elements of it you hold important or unimportant (e.g. social norms, values, customs, traditions)? How do you see people as a whole?*
> I observe it from a distance, typically critiquing it.
> 
> Social norms and values can be nice because it allows for a platform that most people can communicate on, but it tends to get annoying to be expected to keep a smile on my face if I'm not actually happy or entertained.
> ...


Again, classic ENTJ.



> *11. Describe your relationship to authority. How do you perceive authority? What does it mean to you, and how do you deal with it?*
> Authority is a tool to me. I vehemently dislike being placed under the authority of other people for the most part unless allowed a good degree of autonomy and questioning. I deal with it by either assuming authority, guiding it, or outright rejecting it if I find it to be a nuisance or inhibiting.


Again classic ENTJ. 

Not going to bother with the rest since it will take too long. You get the picture.


----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)

I've basically given you all the input I have to give on your type.


----------



## Pippo (Mar 17, 2017)

RGB said:


> I've basically given you all the input I have to give on your type.


The difference between my response then and yours now is that you didn't give me a questionnaire to answer.


----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)

Marquis de Louvois said:


> The difference between my response then and yours now is that you didn't give me a questionnaire to answer.


We've discussed on Discord, but I'll concede. All I'm going to say is the same thing as before though, ENTJ LIE. Do you want me to break it down in the post?


----------



## Pippo (Mar 17, 2017)

RGB said:


> We've discussed on Discord, but I'll concede. All I'm going to say is the same thing as before though, ENTJ LIE. Do you want me to break it down in the post?


do et


----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)

Marquis de Louvois said:


> do et


----------



## Pippo (Mar 17, 2017)

RGB said:


>


You spent 38 minutes looking back in our discord pms for this?

You didn't even work with my questionnaire?


----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)

Marquis de Louvois said:


> You spent 38 minutes looking back in our discord pms for this?
> 
> You didn't even work with my questionnaire?


I have a life. Multitasking.


----------



## Pippo (Mar 17, 2017)

RGB said:


> I have a life. Multitasking.


'Twas a jest.

Are you sure you do?


----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)

Marquis de Louvois said:


> 'Twas a jest.
> 
> Are you sure you do?


Oh. I forgot to laugh. Sorry. 
It's hard for me to tell online. I can't read emotions, jokes, or sarcasm very easily on the internet, really.

Not entirely. I might need a backup one, like how you get an extra life in games.

I'm socially exhausted atm though so I'll come back to this later. Time to be a recluse.


----------



## bucolic (Apr 4, 2017)

> Group interaction is interesting because often I can come across as autocratic and leader-like, but I can get really frustrated if the group can't keep up to speed.


Seems like Te to me. Of the INTPs that I know, they typically avoid taking the leader role (though that might be heavily reliant on context).


----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)

bucolic said:


> Seems like Te to me. Of the INTPs that I know, they typically avoid taking the leader role (though that might be heavily reliant on context).


Correct, generally an INTP would take leadership in order to gain autonomy, not in order to gain lead.


----------



## Pippo (Mar 17, 2017)

bucolic said:


> Seems like Te to me. Of the INTPs that I know, they typically avoid taking the leader role (though that might be heavily reliant on context).


I was pondering that. It's damn hard when 1w9 factors in; my ethics-based statements look like Fi and I'm more aggressive.


----------



## Pippo (Mar 17, 2017)

RGB said:


> Correct, generally an INTP would take leadership in order to gain autonomy, not in order to gain lead.


I don't take the lead just to take the lead, lol.


----------

